# DW mini photo comp number 10



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to the DW mini comp number 10 sponsored by Auto detox 

The rules: Please read them carefully.

1. Entrants must have a minimum of 50 posts.
2. All pictures must be a maximum of 800x600 including borders.
3. Picture posted must be you own work.
4. Pictures posted of children must have the expressed permission of parent or guardian.
5. One entry per person only.
6. There will be ten days to post entries and ten days for voting.
7. No discussions will be entered into.

The theme for this comp will be Macro/close up and the winner will receive a prize. The prizes are being arranged and will be updated in the original post.

UPDATE: Prizes are as follows.

1L ValetPro p/h neutral snow foam
Zaino Z7 show car shampoo 16fl oz
Fluffy drying towel 24" x 36" (blue with red edge)

Good luck from Spitfire, Maxtor and Auto Detox


----------



## Strathmore (May 7, 2008)

*Frozen Berries*

Here is my effort










Cheers
Stephen


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Good luck everyone:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

here is mine.

It is a close up of my carbon fibre timing belt cover










p.s link to what it actually looks like 
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i150/minimadgriff/carbon/beltcover3.jpg


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's one of my favourites. This is a shot taken with a D80 and 105/2.8 VR Macro lens, it shows what's inside a Fresia bloom.

Gary


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll have a go..


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Prizes now added guys. 

Thanks Baz. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok not macro but it is the closest I could get before she took a swipe at me


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

A small Polka-dot Loach


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The watch I never wear, spends it's life in the drawer.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Can I enter this even though I won the last one?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> Can I enter this even though I won the last one?


I'm a great believer in following the rules as set at the beggining. Therefor I see no reason why you can't enter. We might have to look at that for the future though.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

here something from me...










Bret


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice to see a good early response to this guys. :thumb:

Keep them coming.

Maxtor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I'm a great believer in following the rules as set at the beggining. Therefor I see no reason why you can't enter. We might have to look at that for the future though.


Maybe a rule for next time would be the winner of the previous month cant enter or can enter to show their pic off but just cant win 

On another forum, because the prizes are usually so good, the winner cant win for the next 3 months just to make it fair for everyone cause said forum has quite a few pro's & semi pro's


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

one from me


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

One from me.

Again, not up to standard but it's the taking parts after all.










EDIT:

Damn photobucket. It looks really dark here.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Some really good pics so far.:thumb:




Is that a Painted Lady Cortina Jim?
Jimbo, what kindda plant is that? Agave?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Is that a Painted Lady Cortina Jim?


Pea**** I reckon.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Tis a Pea****. :thumb:



Maxtor.


----------



## rallying1 (Apr 23, 2007)

*A puppies eye!*

My 4 week old puppies blue eye, taken before the pigment takes over and it turns brown.


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Some really good pics so far.:thumb:
> 
> Is that a Painted Lady Cortina Jim?
> Jimbo, what kindda plant is that? Agave?


I don't have a clue to be honest  
was taken at a cactus garden in gran canaria a while back.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I had to take this off flickr and put onto photobucket. Anyone know if you can link straight from flickr?









Simply 'Rioja coloured cork'

(Looks better on flickr tho :S)


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

My entry.


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Not into butterflies took it in the garden . i do know it was on a Buddleia flower
Will go with what ever any body thinks it is :thumb:


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Some nice shots guys. :thumb:


Any more folks?



Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes come on folks, lets have some more please


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

There's got to be more, surely


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Give me a few days....


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

scottgm said:


> Give me a few days....


You can have six. 

:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Hay guys, not posted for a while, but here is my effort, hope you all like!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A quick bump guys,

I get some many "awww, I missed this" posts we need to keep it up top for all to see.


Thanks.

Maxtor.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Not stricly macro, but close!


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I might as well have a go...even though my fuji isn't up to some of your serious kit..


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

*Holding On!*

Here's mine - a slightly different view on "close up" taken on Friday after a fresh fall of snow


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Check your pictures for size folks or they won't be considered valid.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Phew, just checked mine. It's fine.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Check your pictures for size folks or they won't be considered valid.


cheers for that just re-sized mine down from 640 to height of 598 :thumb:


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

very amateurish compared to most of yours but like someone else said its the taking part!

My Dog Millie and her lizard like tongue! lol


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll enter this as it's done already, will have a better look this evening to see if I've got anything more recent :thumb:

RS4's at sunset 










cheers

drew


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Awol said:


> very amateurish compared to most of yours but like someone else said its the taking part!
> 
> My Dog Millie and her lizard like tongue! lol


One photograph only please.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

spitfire said:


> One photograph only please.


sorry! edited!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

This closes 24/02/2010 @7PM. (or thereabouts)

Any more? :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

My attempt


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

Was going to post a plant one but I'll go a bit different, composition is a bit boring but nice otherwise.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

*Bug!*

Here's mine :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Thought i would go for a detailing theme


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

This is a final wake up call for those who intend on entering:thumb:


----------



## bill vts (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Closed guys.

Thanks for the photos everyone.

Myself, Spitfire and autodetox will get together to form a short-list and will post up a poll to decide a winner soon. :thumb:

Good luck all! :thumb:

Maxtor, Spitfire, and autodetox


----------

